# Arrrr! Happy Talk Like A Pirate Day!



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

"Yo, Ho, Yo, Ho,
It's "Talk Like A Pirate" Day!
When laptops are benches God gave us fer wenches,
And a sail ain't a low price ta pay!
When timbers are shivered and lillies are livered
And every last buckle is swashed,
We'll abandon our cars for a shipfull of ARRRs
And pound back the grog till we're sloshed! Yo ho...."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahoy, Mateys, can this lusty wench come aboard? I brought a keg o' rum.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

What would Bartholomew the Chaste say?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Climb Aboard!
(Be sure you bring the rum.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there room aboard for one more?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The more the merrier!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Arrrr, it be me most favorite of holidays. Here be another fine tune sung arrrr capella by Cap'n Slappy and Chumbucket, the founders of this fine tradition, with the Chumpail chiming in.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahoy Mateys...arrrrrrrrrr..
Second Mate Dark Wench









And in case you missed it, get your pirate name here.
http://www.froggynet.com/cgi-bin/pirate.cgi


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Commodore Sadi reporting for duty!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ahoy Mateys...arrrrrrrrrr..
> Second Mate Dark Wench
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm not playing anymore. They named me Deckswabber Bess. Do I _look_ like a deckswabber?


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, I'm not playing anymore. They named me Deckswabber Bess. Do I _look_ like a deckswabber?


Lol  Well I'm sure you are the darn best looking deckswabber ever


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ahoy from Castaway Joan! (How dull is that? LOL).

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Ahoy from Castaway Joan! (How dull is that? LOL).


Maybe not so dull - depending upon where you've been cast away and with whom.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yo ho ho (and Deckswabber Bess' bottle of rum).  Elizabeth the Black Tongue wishin' ye all a smooth sailin' day.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Captain Grace the Surly says ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGG


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadi Mean Eye.  My kids would think that's very appropriate.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Cap'n Brenny, the Butcher, sounding off.  Bring your ears, your eyes and your noses to these fair shores and batten down the hatches!  Take in the sails and anchor your arses for a day of looting and plunder the riches of these quill and ink planks!  Good day to ye mateys! Drag up a cask and bring your own tankards!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I need a bigger cutlass.










Deck*stomper* Bess


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I ran my Dh's name through, and he came up Admiral Mean Stubble.  (snicker and he hasn't shaved all weekend so it really fits)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Be sure to post your pirate book recommendations here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36828.msg661088.html#msg661088

Betsy


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

And if ye`re unsure how t' talk like a seafarin' hearty, try this:

http://www.syddware.com/cgi-bin/pirate.pl


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

And fer those o' ye with Facebook: ye can display yer pages in Pirate, don't you know. Arrr!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Terror of the Seas said:


> And fer those o' ye with Facebook: ye can display yer pages in Pirate, don't you know. Arrr!


HOW??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Good mornin' t' all me heartys here an' best wishes fer th' tide!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Why do I have this sudden urge to watch Pirates of the Caribbean? _Arhh!!!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Buccaneer Silver Leg


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It be readin' Treasure Island for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Robert Newton, British actor and portrayer of Long John Silver and Blackbeard is



> Often credited with originating the style of speech generally equated with pirates. After his spectacular turn as Long John Silver in the Disney version of Treasure Island (1950), actors playing pirates in film, radio, television, and theatre, all tended to use (and still use) the same pseudo-Cornish accent Newton came up with.


from IMDB.



















You scurvy lot have drunk all the rum so I'm takin' yer gold an' drinkin' all the ale. Keep yer hands off me tankard.

Deck*stomper* Bess


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gene Kelly doing a pirate dance...check out the hot pants that appear at minute 4. LOL.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Oh my, reading Hamlet, then this thread, ARRRR My head be spinnin!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Gene Kelly doing a pirate dance...check out the hot pants that appear at minute 4. LOL.


Gene Kelly always wore very tight clothes to show off his muscles.

Now here be me favorite pirate.






Deckstomper Bess


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Scribe Bertha the Fearsome, reporting for duty!

(DH is Davey Twitchy Man)


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Why do I have this sudden urge to watch Pirates of the Caribbean? _Arhh!!!_












Shiver Me Timbers...arrrrrrr
Second Mate Dark Wench


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Skeptic that I am, I have to wonder if any pirate ever actually talked even remotely like our stereotypes do.  Maybe someone in one of those "time machine" threads should volunteer to go back in time and check it out for us?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Skeptic that I am, I have to wonder if any pirate ever actually talked even remotely like our stereotypes do. Maybe someone in one of those "time machine" threads should volunteer to go back in time and check it out for us?


NogDog, you're being a killjoy, matey...









Buccaneer Silver Leg


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter/Buccaneer Silver Leg said:


> NogDog, you're being a killjoy, matey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note that in your picture's scintillating -- and undoubtedly historically accurate -- dialogue, there is not a single "matey" or "arggghhh!"


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> HOW??


Here be the instructions, matey:
On yer Facebook page, scroll down until ye see the briny bottom. There will be a lnk in yer present preferred lingo. English, fer example. Click it. A porthole will open with a manifest (since "list" don't mean the same to seafarin' folk as landlubbers, arrr) of all possible lingos ye can have yer Facebook show ye.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Avast, I be Grace Thieving Tongue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter/Buccaneer Silver Leg said:


> NogDog, you're being a killjoy, matey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NogDog said:


> Note that in your picture's scintillating -- and undoubtedly historically accurate -- dialogue, there is not a single "matey" or "arggghhh!"


Why, whatever do you mean? 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Watch out fer me good ship Lollipop, flyin' me own special jolly rogerette.










Deckstomper Bess


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love it, Gertie!  It shivers my timbers!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Ahoy from Castaway Joan! (How dull is that? LOL).
> 
> L





Jeff AKA Bartholomew The Chaste said:


> Maybe not so dull - depending upon where you've been cast away and with whom.


Have you run Hugh's name through the pirate name generator? Maybe he's a castaway too....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Captain Catherine the Cutthroat said:


> Have you run Hugh's name through the pirate name generator? Maybe he's a castaway too....


Why don't you try it, Susan and see what you get. I didn't want to post it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Treacher the Burly said:


> Why don't you try it, Susan and see what you get. I didn't want to post it.


LOL! Guess I should have checked that first. But it's.... oddly appropriate, isn't it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Perhaps to the ladies.


----------

